# Dent removers?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

have you guys seen those infomercials on those suction cup things that remove dents from your cars? Anyone acutally tried it? I've got this little dent on my 240 that i would like to get rid of. It's not horrably huge or anything but i'm gonna try to get pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

if that jonk dosn't work, what are other ways of getting rid of dents while keeping the paint?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

umm, if u go to the cometic section of the forums, there is a thread titled The Awesome How To Thread by Samo, and in it, NissanTuner has a write up about how to do so, without damaging your paint, i think it involves dry ice? not too sure, go check it out

heres the link
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17791&perpage=15&pagenumber=2


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

they sell the Ding King at Walmart now. buy it, use it, take it back lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

heh do they work though? my friend says that it leaves the glue on the paint so its gay, but he hasn't acutally used it before.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i dont know, but if it works or not and u wanna be cheap you can always take it back =D


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

use a plunger


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I was actually reading in Readers Digest about the newest As Seen On TV products... they gave that gay ass flip flip fold shit almost 5 stars!!! anyway the dent puller (ding king) got 3.5 stars, because it doesnt give a solvent for the glue. You could use non-acetone nail polish remover I heard from one sorce, it is strong enough to take off the glue but without acitone it wont take out your paint. My friends father owns a body shop and they use a VERY similar item to pull dents... basically a more expensive version. I say give it a try.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you could buy some goo gone for the adhesive. whats flip flop fold?havent heard pf it


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The flip flop fold is a thing the you put a shirt or pair of pants on and it folds it perfectly! I watch a lot of late night TV.


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

depending on where the dent is, you might be able to use the non-adhesive suction cup tool sold by Autozone. It dramatically reduced a large dent in our station wagon and left the paint intact.


----------

